# Paris Hilton - David Letterman



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Paris vs David Letterman

Watch her squirm!









Clicky Here


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

I love David Letterman!! This is him at his best!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Too funny!
I thought she was going to bail a couple of time there!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Howard Stern had that interview on his show this morning... That was a great interview...lol loved it! Dave just wouldnt quit.. bet she wont be back on his show for a while.. I say it was good for that lil silver spooner! lol

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That poor downtrodden girl! She doesn't deserve this. You... you... you meanies! Why don't you just leave Paris alone???
*PUULLLLLLEEEEZZZZEEE!!!!*
*JUST LEAVE PARIS ALONE!!!!*

What's that?... Really?
Oh, sorry about that. Wrong Celebutante.

Never mind.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

This was pretty bold, even for David Letterman. He CAN "push the envelope" a little too far, in my opinion. I mean, like a night or so after the hotel lady died, he was making horrid remarks about her, and she wasn't even buried yet.
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> This was pretty bold, even for David Letterman. He CAN "push the envelope" a little too far, in my opinion. I mean, like a night or so after the hotel lady died, he was making horrid remarks about her, and she wasn't even buried yet.
> Darlene


Yeah well, I'm sure the Queen of Mean's dog is laughing all the way to the bank...arf!
$12 million dollars left to a dog instead of donating it to charity or medical research or the needy?? 
Gimmee a break!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That poor downtrodden girl! She doesn't deserve this. You... you... you meanies! Why don't you just leave Paris alone???
> *PUULLLLLLEEEEZZZZEEE!!!!*
> *JUST LEAVE PARIS ALONE!!!!*
> 
> ...


doug you are killing me - lol

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That was FUNNY


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm not going to answer anymore questions about that.

I'm here to promote my no named movie, produced by a no named producer and it will probably be released straight to video because I sing in it too! <Yippee, yay me!>

And, I would also like to talk about my newest frangrance, Ewww de Skank.

Its really my best fragrance yet. It really symbolizes who I am.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I made it through 4 minutes. Just couldn't go any further.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> This was pretty bold, even for David Letterman. He CAN "push the envelope" a little too far, in my opinion. I mean, like a night or so after the hotel lady died, he was making horrid remarks about her, and she wasn't even buried yet.
> Darlene


Yeah well, I'm sure the Queen of Mean's dog is laughing all the way to the bank...arf!
$12 million dollars left to a dog instead of donating it to charity or medical research or the needy?? 
Gimmee a break!
[/quote]
Dawn,
This was not directed at you in any way, shape, form or fashion. The "Queen of Mean" was hardly cold, and he was making terrible remarks about her. She earned the $12 million dollars and could leave it to whoever/whatever she chose. Again, this comment had nothing to do with you, so no need to be offended.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW he was brutal.







I can't believe she just sat there.







I thought for sure she would bail.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> This was pretty bold, even for David Letterman. He CAN "push the envelope" a little too far, in my opinion. I mean, like a night or so after the hotel lady died, he was making horrid remarks about her, and she wasn't even buried yet.
> Darlene


Yeah well, I'm sure the Queen of Mean's dog is laughing all the way to the bank...arf!
$12 million dollars left to a dog instead of donating it to charity or medical research or the needy?? 
Gimmee a break!
[/quote]
Dawn,
This was not directed at you in any way, shape, form or fashion. The "Queen of Mean" was hardly cold, and he was making terrible remarks about her. She earned the $12 million dollars and could leave it to whoever/whatever she chose. Again, this comment had nothing to do with you, so no need to be offended.
Darlene








[/quote]
Can you back up the part about the horrid terrible remarks? I can't find a single thing even close...

David Letterman - Leona Helmsley Clip

And a quote...
David Letterman on hotelier Leona Helmsley's leaving nothing to two of her grandchildren but a $12-million trust fund for the care and burial of her dog:

"Now here's what's going to happen," Letterman said. "Leona's dog is going to use that $12 million to organize fights between NFL players. . ."

And a quote from skippershe...
Funny? YES! True? YES! Horrid?? I don't think so...
Just a selfish old hag that had 43 too many cosmetic surgeries...Did they make her look any better??? NOOOO!!!

This was posted as a joke...not to start another arguement (Oh! but not directed at you in any way, shape, form or fashion)

Now back to making fun of Paris.....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

That clip was CLASSIC David Letterman... When he was brutal to guest's when they came on. If you wern't prepared to laugh at yourself, you shouldnt accept an invite to his show...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats just funny.


----------

